# Dongle for Tivo Slide Pro??



## tmiller9833 (Nov 17, 2003)

OK, so in the final stages of setting up a Roamio and 3 Minis...good stuff. I also got 2 Slide Pro remotes, one for the Roamio itself and one for one of the Minis. Tried to setup but no dongle?? Looked in the store online and no dongle to be found. I /had/ setup this Mini with the IR extender so it looks like that will have to go but RF dongle should make that obsolete.

So...question is...where to buy this mystical dongle???

-trevor


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

There are two entries in the Tivo store for the Slide Pro via a drop-down box, one for use with the Roamio, and another labeled as Premiere/Mini. The Premiere/Mini Slide Pro comes with the necessary dongle. The Roamio choice is only the Slide Pro remote.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

You're going to have to call tivo and beg for the dongle.


Ok, that sounds a little dirty lol


----------



## jackief (Nov 15, 2013)

Thinking of ordering this to use with our mini which we might move to a closet. Is the only difference between the two packages the dongle or not, and the remotes are exactly the same? Want to know if at some point in the future we could use it with our roamio instead.


----------



## Time_Slip (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I ordered 2 slide pros for the mini. Dongle is added to shipping box. The slide pro comes in its own packaging.


----------



## mickcris (Jan 20, 2014)

Makes more sense to order the Premier/Mini one then if they are the same and that one comes with a free dongle. They should have made the Roamio one cheaper at least.


----------



## bluedakar (May 1, 2006)

If I order a Slide Pro remote with the dongle for the Mini, will the standard Roamio RF remote work with the Mini and dongle? Id like to do this and use the Slide for the Roamio.


----------



## Time_Slip (Dec 10, 2013)

I use my RF remote with my mini + dongle and use the slide pro with the Roamio.


----------



## bluedakar (May 1, 2006)

Time_Slip said:


> I use my RF remote with my mini + dongle and use the slide pro with the Roamio.


Thanks Time_Slip. That is exactly what I'm looking to do.


----------

